# Guess what? A significant problem has recurred. (Update)



## ElLector (Feb 13, 2009)

It's a beautiful, sunny day in northern California. I feel great, so I decide to go outside and give myself a little kindle read. I'm excited, really excited. Okay, let's turn my _Petit Livre_ on, and start reading an interesting article on _The New Yorker _about extinction. What!?! What's going on? Are the letters going extinct as well? Oh, no. My biggest fear has returned. The abominable sun showed no mercy to my _Petit Livre_, and decided to erase what I was reading. My joviality turns into rage, and now I have to read within the confines of my room.

Okay, I decide to call Amazon CS, and now I await a replacement. How many more replacements will I have to go through? This is my second one! I pre-ordered the DX as well to take with me if I decide to move to China, and I don't want to go through that problem with that one either. Unfortunately, there are no guarantees.

I have developed the oh-so-rare disease _Sun-Kindle-itis_. I don't care if my next Kindle will work under the sun's radiance, but I'm never going to read from it on a sunny day. I would rather use the text-to-speech feature instead. I'm downtrodden right now, but, hey, I know there are others who have suffered or continue to suffer from this rare disease as well. I'm here for you brother and sister. Wherever you are, I'm here for you.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ElLector!!!

So sorry to hear about your Kindle!  Be strong, if you persevere, you'll get a perfect one!  Keep us posted.

Betsy


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh bummer, that sucks!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Have faith. It seems the newer ones coming are free of the sun disease. It took 5 for DD, but she struck gold.


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

My 1st and 2nd Kindles had this problem. My 3rd was worse so I kept my 2nd but it sucks not to be able to read in the sun, or in the car if the sun is streaming in  .  I'm debating another switch - the last few were new & I think a refurbished might be better as it will have been checked over (but in sunlight? who knows?).


----------



## Crodley (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm confused, was your Kindle able to read in the sun in the past but now has developed the problem over time?  I thought they were bad from the start or good to go from the start?


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

oh man! that sucks


----------



## ElLector (Feb 13, 2009)

Crodley said:


> I'm confused, was your Kindle able to read in the sun in the past but now has developed the problem over time? I thought they were bad from the start or good to go from the start?


When I got my first Kindle, I couldn't run the test because first, I was never aware or thought of ever having that problem, and second, it was very cloudy during that period, so there was no way to figure that problem out. It happened by chance when I decided to read on a sunny day. Now, when I got my first replacement, I initially ran the sun test, and didn't see any significant problems until, a few months later, I started to notice a few changes, but not worthy enough for a replacement. Today, however, I confirmed it.

What's interesting is that I spoke to an Amazon CS representative today, and she told me that they don't know the cause to the problem, but is aware of it. "Are you seriously kidding me?!?" That was what I thought when she gave me that answer.

So, no, I don't believe (can't give a straight answer) that it should be bad from the start. That's a good point, though. I'm sorry that I couldn't give you a clear-cut answer. If Amazon CS couldn't give me a knowledgeable answer, I would be much less qualified to give you a clear or correct answer as well. I think that sucks, and as I have previously posted, I'm not going to read under the sun again. I would rather not take the risk.

I think I'm going to have to call my next Kindle Vampirci.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

What is up with Amazon's quality control? Seriously. Who ever it is who manufactures the screens needs to do something about their quality. This happened frequently enough that there is a problem in their system.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

You have the whitest teeth. 

Melissa

Edited to add something about your actual post: I'm very lucky not to have had the sun problem at all. I read outside at least 3 times a week. I think mine actually shows up more in the sun.


----------



## ElLector (Feb 13, 2009)

meljackson said:


> You have the whitest teeth.
> 
> Melissa
> 
> Edited to add something about your actual post: I'm very lucky not to have had the sun problem at all. I read outside at least 3 times a week. I think mine actually shows up more in the sun.


Haha, thank you. After wearing braces for approximately four years; having my mouth wired shut for a whopping two months; and having to undergo another full year of recovery, I have no choice but to take care of my teeth. I have to tell you, it was torture not being able to munch on food. I was on a liquid diet for a long time, and I had to learn how to eat again. I treat my teeth (and in a non-egotistical way) like gold.

I'm too scared to read in the sun now. When I get my replacement tomorrow, I'm going to protect it from the sun. As I protect it from the sun, it would also sooth my conscience.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*What a bummer! I hope the next one is problem free for you, especially if you do go overseas ;-)*


----------



## reemixx (May 12, 2009)

Out of curiosity, has anyone noticed this problem with the K1? Or is it strictly limited to the K2?


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

reemixx said:


> Out of curiosity, has anyone noticed this problem with the K1? Or is it strictly limited to the K2?


*I've only tried mine in the direct sun once to see if it could be read...wasn't a long stretch but nothing happened. Now I read a lot in the car while waiting for DD to get out of school...sometimes the sun is streaming in but not directly onto my Kindle but it's still pretty bright for reading. Other than an occasional blue moon freeze...no problems.*


----------



## ElLector (Feb 13, 2009)

reemixx said:


> Out of curiosity, has anyone noticed this problem with the K1? Or is it strictly limited to the K2?


It's weird because I haven't had ANY problems with my K1 because the text was super-duper dark to start with. When I used to own the K1, I would read outside with no problems.


----------



## reemixx (May 12, 2009)

chynared21 & ElLector: Yeah, that's what I thought... The text on my new K1 is also super duper dark, so I don't see there being a problem. But thought I saw someone mention it once. I'd test it out but for the first time in a while, sunny Western Australia is actually very cloudy and rainy 

There's some serious quality control issues with the K2, glad I didn't go that route.


----------



## ElLector (Feb 13, 2009)

reemixx said:


> chynared21 & ElLector: Yeah, that's what I thought... The text on my new K1 is also super duper dark, so I don't see there being a problem. But thought I saw someone mention it once. I'd test it out but for the first time in a while, sunny Western Australia is actually very cloudy and rainy
> 
> There's some serious quality control issues with the K2, glad I didn't go that route.


I can't argue with that reemixx. I'm not gonna lie, I miss my K1.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Condolences. Does anyone know the root of this? Does the sun 'bleach' the e-ink? And I assume this is permanent, after the unit is out of the sun?


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

never would have thought woulve happened, best of luck with the new Kindle


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

reemixx said:


> Out of curiosity, has anyone noticed this problem with the K1? Or is it strictly limited to the K2?


I have had my K1 since the beginning of November 08 and have never had any problems at all. I read in the sun all the time.


----------



## Patra (Feb 24, 2009)

I've had my K2 since late February and had read in the car and outside in the sun and never had a problem.  However, yesterday I was waiting in the car for my husband and reading with the window open, sun shining and noticed a definite fading of the text.  It wasn't bad enough that I couldn't read it, but it did fade.  The only thing I can figure is that 1) it is just starting this nonsense or 2) the fade is more from the heat than the sun.  Before when I took it outside, it was in the upper 60's to low 70's.  This time it was about 80 degrees outside, so probably considerably warmer inside the car.  Something to consider.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

The operating temperature range is 32 to 95 degrees Fahrenheit, the storage temp goes as high as 113.

Yesterday I was outside reading for an hour in 80 degrees with bright sunshine; still no fading on the K2.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

ElLector said:


> I think I'm going to have to call my next Kindle Vampirci.


Good name! I hope you get your issue resolved. My Kindle was given to me on May 1, and it seems to be just fine in the sunlight. No vampire references in my case. Good luck!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I have a question for those who have had sun fading...

Did the fading go away after you got out of the sunshine?  I know I have stated that I read in the sun all the time, but that is also Fall/Winter/Spring sunshine. I haven't done the hot Summer sun as of yet and I am now beginning to become leery of the hot summer months ahead. My K1 is still under warranty, but I don't want to have to replaced it any time soon.


----------



## Patra (Feb 24, 2009)

Mine is fine inside.  The fading went away as soon as I block it from the sun and turned a page.  *Shrug*


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela said:


> Did the fading go away after you got out of the sunshine?


All of the accounts I have read on the boards so far indicate that the fading goes away as soon as you move into the shade.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

reemixx said:


> Out of curiosity, has anyone noticed this problem with the K1? Or is it strictly limited to the K2?


There were some reports of the problem on the K1, but it seems like it wasn't as widespread as with the K2.



suicidepact said:


> Condolences. Does anyone know the root of this? Does the sun 'bleach' the e-ink? And I assume this is permanent, after the unit is out of the sun?


No, I haven't heard of a case where the Kindle didn't recover once it was out of the sun.



Angela said:


> I have a question for those who have had sun fading...
> 
> Did the fading go away after you got out of the sunshine? I know I have stated that I read in the sun all the time, but that is also Fall/Winter/Spring sunshine. I haven't done the hot Summer sun as of yet and I am now beginning to become leery of the hot summer months ahead. My K1 is still under warranty, but I don't want to have to replaced it any time soon.


I live in DFW, and I got my K1 last July - no problems, even outside in 100+ temps.


----------



## ElLector (Feb 13, 2009)

I believe that the summer sun surely has an effect on the text, especially for the K2. I confirmed it last week when the weather was scorching in NorCal; however, I didn't call CS about it. Then, yesterday, the problem happened again, although not as bad as last week, but I didn't want to take any risks, so I decided to call CS and get my replacement. It's a bummer, especially when I downloaded so many personal files to my _Petit Livre_.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Patra said:


> Mine is fine inside. The fading went away as soon as I block it from the sun and turned a page. *Shrug*


That is good to know. I really am happy with my K1 and would hate to lose it! Thanks!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

K1: mine was replaced twice for the sun issue. So far the *3rd * works like a charm.

ElLector: Do not let the sun factor limit you. Get the new one; do the sun test...and if it needs to go back don't be afraid; send it back. One of the biggest marketing perks of the K1 K2 and DX is the ability to use it outdoors. If it needed to be returned 10 times for the sun issue I would do it.

P.S. (Former dental assistant) I agree your teeth are lovely; worth all the effort...keep smiling.


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

That stinks. I hope you get a replacement soon!
Kdawna


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I have a significant reoccuring problem too...I keep running out of money on my gift cards! 

Sorry to hear you got a another bum Kindle, send it back and keep trying till you get a good one, it is well worth it!


----------



## ElLector (Feb 13, 2009)

sjc said:


> K1: mine was replaced twice for the sun issue. So far the *3rd * works like a charm.
> 
> ElLector: Do not let the sun factor limit you. Get the new one; do the sun test...and if it needs to go back don't be afraid; send it back. One of the biggest marketing perks of the K1 K2 and DX is the ability to use it outdoors. If it needed to be returned 10 times for the sun issue I would do it.
> 
> P.S. (Former dental assistant) I agree your teeth are lovely; worth all the effort...keep smiling.


SJC, you rock! Thank you so much for the advice and the compliment about my teeth. Heh heh. I think I'm going to have to agree with you, though. If I have to send it back multiple times, so be it. Although I hope that's not the case.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

ElLector said:


> When I got my first Kindle, I couldn't run the test because first, I was never aware or thought of ever having that problem, and second, it was very cloudy during that period, so there was no way to figure that problem out. It happened by chance when I decided to read on a sunny day. Now, when I got my first replacement, I initially ran the sun test, and didn't see any significant problems until, a few months later, I started to notice a few changes, but not worthy enough for a replacement. Today, however, I confirmed it.
> 
> What's interesting is that I spoke to an Amazon CS representative today, and she told me that they don't know the cause to the problem, but is aware of it. "Are you seriously kidding me?!?" That was what I thought when she gave me that answer.
> 
> ...


Oh no! Now I'm worried. I didn't notice the sun fading on my first Kindle until I was outside of the 30 day return period. My third one seemed OK from the beginning but then faded after a few weeks. I've read in the sun with #5 several times but it's only been a couple of weeks. I hope it doesn't turn "bad" also. I think my patience would run out then!

So sorry this happened to you.


----------



## ElLector (Feb 13, 2009)

I got my replacement today, and I could see an OBVIOUS DIFFERENCE.  The text is soooo much darker than the one I'm returning.  I compared the two.  I wish I had the technology to show you, unfortunately I don't.

Now, I hope it stays that way.  I can't believe how much darker the text is.  

Update 2: I realized that I'm going to have to keep my wireless on to get the updated version.  I'm back at version 2.Null.  I think the updated versions improved the ghosting problem.  Oh, God, I hope there won't be a new set of problems with this replacement.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

ElLector said:


> Update 2: I realized that I'm going to have to keep my wireless on to get the updated version. I'm back at version 2.Null. I think the updated versions improved the ghosting problem. Oh, God, I hope there won't be a new set of problems with this replacement.


I don't know how it works but can you keep the older one for a few days before sending it back to check out the new one really really well


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

ElLector: Glad to hear of the new and improved darker text. I'll keep my fingers crossed that nothing new crops up.

That being said:


> SJC, you rock!


Could you tell that to my husband of 24 years and my 19 and 21 year old kids...I'd be much obliged. They need to hear it 50 times in each ear at least twice per week. I've been trying to tell them; but they just don't seem convinced.


----------



## ElLector (Feb 13, 2009)

sjc said:


> ElLector: Glad to hear of the new and improved darker text. I'll keep my fingers crossed that nothing new crops up.
> 
> That being said:Could you tell that to my husband of 24 years and my 19 and 21 year old kids...I'd be much obliged. They need to hear it 50 times in each ear at least twice per week. I've been trying to tell them; but they just don't seem convinced.


Haha! Give me their phone numbers!!! 

I couldn't help it! I had to run the sun test. It wasn't too sunny, but a little sun was peering through my window, so I gave it a shot. So far, so good. Me happy. Now, I must keep my fingers crossed.

Man, could you imagine how much it would suck to have fading text on a behemoth e-reader like the DX? I guess I would find that out sooner or later too.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Ellector I'm glad this one is better. Is the background darker too or are the letters darker but the background nice and light?  I'm trying to decide whether to send mine back (again) or put up with a slight fade and kinds light text


----------



## ElLector (Feb 13, 2009)

vg said:


> Ellector I'm glad this one is better. Is the background darker too or are the letters darker but the background nice and light? I'm trying to decide whether to send mine back (again) or put up with a slight fade and kinds light text


I noticed that the letters are darker and the background is lighter. I'm just afraid that the screen's appearance will gradually start to change from better to worse, which I don't want to happen. Not trying to be the pessimist, but with all the _poopy_ I've had to deal with with my previous two Kindles, there's no way for me to think otherwise.

If you see fading, ask for a replacement, hands down. You've got nothing to lose. They're pretty quick with the shipping.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Keeping my fingers crossed







that this one works out for you!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Angela said:


> I have a question for those who have had sun fading...
> 
> Did the fading go away after you got out of the sunshine? I know I have stated that I read in the sun all the time, but that is also Fall/Winter/Spring sunshine. I haven't done the hot Summer sun as of yet and I am now beginning to become leery of the hot summer months ahead. My K1 is still under warranty, but I don't want to have to replaced it any time soon.


Angela, the sun fading problem is with the K2, not the K1.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

Eli,

I agree that your teeth look wonderful.

However, with your avatar and the number of female members on this board, I suspect they like more than your teeth.

Anyone want a picture of Eli that they can use as a screen saver.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

rho said:


> I don't know how it works but can you keep the older one for a few days before sending it back to check out the new one really really well


For both of my replacements, I was told that I had 30 days to return the old one without getting charged for the new one. In both instances I returned the old one before 5 days had passed from receiving the replacement.


----------



## ElLector (Feb 13, 2009)

BruceS said:


> Eli,
> 
> I agree that your teeth look wonderful.
> 
> ...


*Hugh Jackman! Watch out! * 









*Kindle Update:*

So far, my Kindle is working fine. It's pretty sunny today in NorCal, so I'm going to step outside after my workout and give it a second test...oh...I'm going to do it now. Be right back!

Holy canoli! The text is even darker when the Kindle faces the sun! Is this a miracle? Or a tease? I hope it's the former. Now I can exercise with a


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

That settles it for me - I'm now off to request my replacement.  Hope, hope, hope I get the twin to your latest replacement!

update:  replacement will be here tomorrow --  fingers crossed....


----------



## ElLector (Feb 13, 2009)

vg said:


> That settles it for me - I'm now off to request my replacement. Hope, hope, hope I get the twin to yours!
> 
> update: replacement will be here tomorrow -- fingers crossed....


Yes! Yes! Yes! Go for it, VG! I'll keep my fingers and toes crossed for you.

Let me know how it goes. I'm, at the moment, content about the text-under-the-sun results, but I'm still (naturally so) worried that it'll get worse over time. I hope I'm wrong though. So, yes, as previously stated, get your replacement. I wish you all the best.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Glad all is ok.  vg...you made the right decision.  I believe yours would have worsened.  My K1 did.  Now, I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I think so many of the issues would be solved if they just added a contrast control option to the screen.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

CS had told me on the phone I would have the new Kindle on Saturday - but come to find out that UPS does not do Saturday delivery and with Memorial Day - I will have it on Tuesday.  I am so nervous, but ever hopeful....

Thanks for the good thoughts!


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

I didn't notice the fading issue until a day ago, I was out in the sun, and I had the Kindle close to me, so I was shading half the screen, when I turned the page, half the page was faded and half wasn't.  Of course I continued to make faded/dark text patterns on the pages by holding my fingers over the page in different patterns as I was turning the page LOL.  But *sigh* I guess I have caught the disease too.  I will probably call CS soon while they are still willing to replace Kindles for this problem!!

Rachel


----------



## ElLector (Feb 13, 2009)

Athenagwis said:


> I didn't notice the fading issue until a day ago, I was out in the sun, and I had the Kindle close to me, so I was shading half the screen, when I turned the page, half the page was faded and half wasn't. Of course I continued to make faded/dark text patterns on the pages by holding my fingers over the page in different patterns as I was turning the page LOL. But *sigh* I guess I have caught the disease too. I will probably call CS soon while they are still willing to replace Kindles for this problem!!
> 
> Rachel


The symptoms appear relevant to the disease. Have it see its manufacturer, now!

This is what I think: I think that there are more people than we think that have this problem. Either there isn't much radiance from the sun in their area, or they just don't read outside much. However, now that the summer is approaching, I believe that the text-fading problem will start to sprout a little more.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Athenagwis said:


> I didn't notice the fading issue until a day ago, I was out in the sun, and I had the Kindle close to me, so I was shading half the screen, when I turned the page, half the page was faded and half wasn't. Of course I continued to make faded/dark text patterns on the pages by holding my fingers over the page in different patterns as I was turning the page LOL. But *sigh* I guess I have caught the disease too. I will probably call CS soon while they are still willing to replace Kindles for this problem!!
> 
> Rachel


I would take pictures of this and send them to amazon. I have done this with a freakish issue with my Powerbook, just to help them identify the problem. Unfortunately Apple is not so quick to replace, they prefer to repair.


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

ElLector said:


> The symptoms appear relevant to the disease. Have it see its manufacturer, now!
> 
> This is what I think: I think that there are more people than we think that have this problem. Either there isn't much radiance from the sun in their area, or they just don't read outside much. However, now that the summer is approaching, I believe that the text-fading problem will start to sprout a little more.


I think it's more common too. Many people either haven't discovered yet, or they are just living with it. I've had it happen on 3 kindles, and the one I kept still has issues. I am living with it as it only happens when I click next page, rather than the moment the sun hits it. I tilt it away from the sun just before I click next page & it's ok.

I tried to post this on Friday but lost internet... but what I was going to say to those who get replacements, don't download all your books again until you are SURE that everything is ok with the device. I thought one of my replacements was ok, downloaded all my books, and a day later found a problem and had to send it back before I'd read any of them, and so reducing my number of allowable downloads to different devices. Keep getting replacements and downloading, and before you know it you've used up the download allowance and have to buy the books again.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, the replacement came today and boy, did it fade in the sun...

I guess I will stick with the one I have.  Knowing that ElLector's is even darker in the sun has me almost in tears, but I guess I will try not to think about it....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ElLector!

Congrats on the new K2, hope it stays healthy.  Everyone else, persevere!

Betsy


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

danfan said:


> I think it's more common too. Many people either haven't discovered yet, or they are just living with it. I've had it happen on 3 kindles, and the one I kept still has issues. I am living with it as it only happens when I click next page, rather than the moment the sun hits it. I tilt it away from the sun just before I click next page & it's ok.
> 
> I tried to post this on Friday but lost internet... but what I was going to say to those who get replacements, don't download all your books again until you are SURE that everything is ok with the device. I thought one of my replacements was ok, downloaded all my books, and a day later found a problem and had to send it back before I'd read any of them, and so reducing my number of allowable downloads to different devices. Keep getting replacements and downloading, and before you know it you've used up the download allowance and have to buy the books again.


danfan,

I have had to send back 4 K2's and each time, a few more of my Amazon books wouldn't download. In total, it was about 50 books out of 108. I followed luvmy4brats advice, as she had the problem too and posted about it in detail. I sent CS a list of the books that wouldn't download. They will clear the licenses for you. It took about 48 hrs. to have all those licenses cleared. You should never have to re-buy your Amazon books if you can show that you currently have 6 or less Kindles registered to your account.


----------



## ElLector (Feb 13, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> ElLector!
> 
> Congrats on the new K2, hope it stays healthy. Everyone else, persevere!
> 
> Betsy


Thank you, Betsy! So far so good.


----------



## ElLector (Feb 13, 2009)

Trekker said:


> That's your decision but I sure as heck wouldn't accept it. If you can take pictures of the fading issue, email them to [email protected] and let them know how many kindles you've had that has this problem and you are very disappointed. Someone will get back to you and take care of the problem.
> 
> Even if you don't take pictures, I would still send them an email. There's no excuse for these defective kindles to still be in the loop. Demand that someone screens your next replacement for this issue.
> 
> Good luck!


That is so true, TREKKER! VG, you're a customer, and as a customer, you deserve what you pay for. If you can take a picture, please do so, and send it to them.


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

DD said:


> danfan,
> 
> I have had to send back 4 K2's and each time, a few more of my Amazon books wouldn't download. In total, it was about 50 books out of 108. I followed luvmy4brats advice, as she had the problem too and posted about it in detail. I sent CS a list of the books that wouldn't download. They will clear the licenses for you. It took about 48 hrs. to have all those licenses cleared. You should never have to re-buy your Amazon books if you can show that you currently have 6 or less Kindles registered to your account.


Thanks DD. That's great advice.

To be honest I am just living with my defective device. For me, the biggest issue of getting replacements was saving my notes and highlights within the books, not just the clippings file. It was a PITA, changing all the file mbp names of the new kindle to match the old ones... and now discovering that, for those books, they won't upload to the new online notes/ highlights thingy on Amazon. If I replace and get #4, I'll have to go through it again, and I have even more notes now for more books.

I agree with Trekker that we shouldn't have to settle for a defective Kindle, and that they shouldn't be in the loop anymore. But I just don't want to go through all the hassle anymore.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Well Danielle if you don't want to go through it again, at least let them know and why.  This would also be important information for them to have.

VG - don't accept a defective kindle, you spent way too much money on it and you ARE a customer and the customer is always right


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

danfan said:


> Thanks DD. That's great advice.
> 
> To be honest I am just living with my defective device. For me, the biggest issue of getting replacements was saving my notes and highlights within the books, not just the clippings file. It was a PITA, changing all the file mbp names of the new kindle to match the old ones... and now discovering that, for those books, they won't upload to the new online notes/ highlights thingy on Amazon. If I replace and get #4, I'll have to go through it again, and I have even more notes now for more books.
> 
> I agree with Trekker that we shouldn't have to settle for a defective Kindle, and that they shouldn't be in the loop anymore. But I just don't want to go through all the hassle anymore.


Give yourself a few a days. Maybe you will change your mind.


----------

